# Solved: Dual boot or new graphics card



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi guys need a bit of help here i have just bought a hp pavilion P6-2388ea with windows 8 and for some unknown reason it won't let me play tiger woods 08, i've been told to dual boot it with windows 7, heres the rub how would i go about it, some one else told me it was the graphics card that is the problem, its a radion hd 7570 and i should change to nvidia if thats the case which card would allow me to play the game this is confusing me no ends up hope someone could help me sort this out for me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Well it appears to me that the problem is not the graphics card as that card meets the requirements for playing the newer version of the game
http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=2555&canMyGpuRunIt=Tiger%20Woods%20PGA%20Tour%2012:%20The%20Masters

2. What it does seem is that TigerWoods 08 is simply not compatible with Windows 8.
I think I am correct in saying that the version is no longer supported by EAGames. - see link at end of post

3. The idea of setting a dual boot with Windows 7 - purely for the purpose of playing one game is a non-starter in my opinion.

4. On a HP computer that came with Windows 8 pre-installed there are all manner of problems
Firstly it is the new UEFI firmware and not the traditional BIOS
Connected with this is the fact that only 64 bit Windows 7 will install on UEFI

For a 32 bit Windows 7 you would have to install in Legacy Mode - the traditional BIOS and you would face all manner of problems with 8.

5. That is quite apart from the fact that you would need to check before you even considered the issue, that there are for your computer Windows 7 drivers for the hardware.
HP may not have included them for that computer, it is quite common for OEM`s not to do so on computers that came with 8 pre-installed

6. Then you have the warrantry service agreement question and you may well find that no service under the agreement will be offered until you return the computer to purchase state

7. With respect it is OK if you have the knowledge to work around all these problems. If you are as you say a beginner and we ALL started there - my strong advice is to discount the idea of dual booting with 7.

Experienced people have faced problems, attempting to install dual boots on 8 with the UEFI firmware system.

8. That all said - what is the message received when you try and play Tiger Woods and have you tried running the game in compatibility mode

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Tiger-Wood...Titles-currently-not-supported-on/td-p/235672

AND as it was in Version 1 released in 2007 and as you will see from the link below the details addressed running it in XP
http://uk.gamespot.com/tiger-woods-pga-tour-08/downloads/6181280/?readme=1platform/pc/

I tend to think it is little bit of a non starter as I read that many people had problems running it in Windows 7.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re above and so you were not too flooded with info on one post


> have you tried running the game in compatibility mode
> 
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Tiger-Wood...Titles-currently-not-supported-on/td-p/235672


*Troubleshooting for application compatibility*


 From Start, swipe in from the right-hand edge of the screen and then tap Search (or if you're using a mouse, point to the top-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, then click Search). 
Enter troubleshoot in the search box, choose Settings, then choose Troubleshooting.
Tap or click Run programs made for previous versions of Windows.
Follow the steps provided.

*Apply a compatibility mode*

If you know the compatibility mode that your application needs to run, here is how to apply it:


From Start, enter the name of the application that you want to run in compatibility mode, and in the search results list, swipe down or right-click to select the application and choose Open file location.
In File Explorer, swipe down on the application or right-click it, and choose Properties.
In the Properties dialogue, choose the Compatibility tab.
Select the compatibility mode and other options that you want to apply, then click OK.


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you for your in depth summary of what i can and can't do with this game i've tried compatability mode with no joy and as for the error messages i get two 1- The game does not support this video card.( hence me thinking i could just change the card to nvidia) and 2-direct x is reporting there is not enough video memory to run the game.(hence me thinking again on the graphics card idea)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It was really only what I read, as I am not a gamer, but that said sorting out a problem with the graphics is frequently the same whether it is a game or not.

Personally I do not think it is the card - because of this

http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=2555&canMyGpuRunIt=Tiger%20Woods%20PGA%20Tour%2012:%20The%20Masters

I do see this on the HP site for that computer
Have you installed it
If you do not already have it I would suggest you do
*AMD Unified Graphics Driver Update*




DownloadBy downloading you agree to HP'sTerms of Use
*Description*This package provides the driver update for the AMD Radeon HD graphics solutions in supported models that are running a supported operating system.
*Release details*
Released:
2013-04-04
File name:
sp61321.exe [1/1, 151.23M]
Version:
9.12.2.3000 Rev. A
Compatibility:
Microsoft Windows 8 (64-bit)
*Fix/Enhancement:*
- This is a routine/maintenance release.

I would also urge you, if you have not done so to go to the HP site and update all drivers, as of course the one on the computer when you bought it may well not be the latest
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=en&cc=uk&dlc=&sw_lang=&product=5311907#N207

For instance the original graphics is
2012-10-24 , Version:8.981.0.0 Rev. A, 148.64M
and the new release is
2013-02-20 , Version:8.982.10.18 Rev. A, 149.62M

I consider an important point, and I apologise for repeating it, was to try and discourage you from attempting to install 7 as a dual boot
Indeed I have, now having been to the HP site for the computer, seen that HP do not offer drivers for 7, a possibility I mentioned in my first reply


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

Having tried all i have come to the conclusion you are right dual booting is not an option and i have given up trying to get tiger woods to work looks like i'll have to buy a cheap second hand comp to play the game. really i'm loathe to lose the friends all over the world i've made playing the game. tyvm for your help in enlightening me to my problems.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
I am sorry I could not help you to get it to work
Was it on windows 7 that you played TW08 before


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

yes it was windows 7 ultimate with phenom quad core processor and a nvidea 610 graphics card


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well having read this
http://www.coursedownloads.com/forum/posts.asp?post=9343

it does indeed appear that you are 100% correct
It is NOT that the card is not good enough - high enough spec for TW08 it is, certainly good enough and the report is misleading that there is not enough video memory

I see from the link that TW fans like yourself are all experiencing the same problem with the AMD Radeon driver but not with Nvidia

1. You could as you say try a Nvidia card, do you still have the 610

2. If TW08 will NOT run on windows 8 with the Nvidia card you could grab the bull by the horns and install another hard drive and install 7 on that separate drive.
I WOULD NOT recommend attempting to install by repartitioning the existing drive
DO NOT PLEASE proceed with that idea without further advice.
YOU MAY of course still have the problem in 7 with that RADEON card
and that is why I view the card option as the first approach to see if TW08 will run on 8

3. In the meantime press windows key + C click settings, click change pc settings, click general on left pane click advanced startup on right
then click troubleshoot, then advanced options, then restart and then on choices of safe mode etc - choose low resolution mode
It may be no good for playing the game, but it will be helpful to see if it works

Here is how to get to Low resolution mode as I have explained above
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

i still have my 610 and my hard drive from my last computer having not been inside this new one yet if there is a lead for another drive what would i have to do if anything or will it give me an option of loading either drive


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Firstly please see my now completed post 9.

As I said my typing was interrupted by a phone call

To answer your last post 10 - see if there are drivers for the 610 for 8
Forget for the moment the installing of 7
IF and ONLY if you feel confident - as of course it is a NEW under warrantry computer - install the Nvidia

We can guide you but it is of course - heavily dependant on your knowledge


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have checked there are windows 8 drivers for that 610
http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers/results/59671


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

i just did as well lol ok my nvidia card is ok to use, what about fitting my hard drive to this computer providing there is a spare lead.do you think it will give me option to load up either drive


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

as a footnote to last message my last computer i built myself only this time when it died i tried 3 different motherboards with my phenom processor also with two different graphics cards yet when istart the computer nothing is going to the monitor yet the computer is running i can hear hard drive loading this baffled me as to why, so i thought stuff it buy a new one


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YOU cannot fit the HDD that has 7 installed on it, as all the drivers for it and registry entries etc for the drivers and all other hardware is for the other computer it will throw the present computer into confusion mode

TRY that LOW resolution mode please

Then if that should by chance work - we can make a decision - which I think is going to be install the Nvidia, the drivers and connect to that
DO NOT FORGET ANTI STATIC PRECAUTIONS PLEASE


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

ok no problem with that one so what would i have to do


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry - please clarify - DO with WHAT
1. graphics card
2. Low Resolution mode
3. Install 7 on separate drive

I suggest as I said you leave 3 to the last


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

install a second drive into computer could i install windows 7 on it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well as I have said a couple of times - that is the last option if the Nidia card does not work
at the risk of repeating points - try the Low resolution mode
You will not want to play TW08 in that even if it does work, but I will give us a pointer

What we are trying to establish is if Windows 8 will run TW08

Are you OK before I go with installing that Nvidia card


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

low resolution didn't work


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

i shall try tomorrow to change cards and i shall get back to you


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

have you any thoughts as to why my other computer won't send anything to monitor all boards are working


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Too late to start on the other computer as I am going

2. Just browsing on your HP 
IF YOU HAVE NOT already done it, do not forget to do this
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...d=5295969&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c03481733

AS NEVER a good idea to rely ONLY on the recovery partition


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi just to let you know i've decided not to mess with new computer, i have rebuilt my old one using spare parts from my sons computer


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting
It is probably better
Regards and hope you are feeling better now you are back in contact with all your WWide mates on TW


----------



## refcol2002 (Jun 7, 2004)

ty for all your help mac


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My pleasure.


----------

